# F150 Help!!!



## Fordman99 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just replaced the fuel pump and filter on my 99 ford.Now it won't start.Borrowed a diagnostic machine from a friend,tells me it's a theft issue.The comp. in the truck no longer recognizes the chip in the key.Dealer tells me it can only be fixed there.=tow bill,90$/ hr. labor.Is there a sequence/procedure that I can do myself to fix this??? THANKS A BUNCH!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 15, 2007)

Try disconecting the battery for five-ten minuets and try it again.


----------



## Fordman99 (Jun 15, 2007)

pos. or neg. or does it matter?


----------



## ShoerFast (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't matter, and 5-10 minutes should drain the capacitors that supply back-up power to the PROM, bumping the cable ends together (remember one is off, your not sparking the battery) That may speed up the memory dump and start with the original code stored from the key?

It has been no secret that manufactures are trying to make dealers more money in the back room so they can stay afloat, with out as must support from the showroom, but needing a key recoded with every dead battery is a stretch, no?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jun 15, 2007)

ShoerFast said:


> Don't matter, and 5-10 minutes should drain the capacitors that supply back-up power to the PROM, bumping the cable ends together (remember one is off, your not sparking the battery) That may speed up the memory dump and start with the original code stored from the key?
> 
> It has been no secret that manufactures are trying to make dealers more money in the back room so they can stay afloat, with out as must support from the showroom, but needing a key recoded with every dead battery is a stretch, no?



Take the neg off, it's safer for you!!!

Yes Kevin, that is a bunch of bunk!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the wifes new van isn't like that!!!!


----------



## Fordman99 (Jun 15, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Take the neg off, it's safer for you!!!
> 
> Yes Kevin, that is a bunch of bunk!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the wifes new van isn't like that!!!!



Yes the neg...that's what I've been told ...after countless phone calls to any motorhead I can think of ...THANKS...still taking suggestions...haven't tried it yet....will let ya know


----------



## bcorradi (Jun 15, 2007)

A great source for help is www.ford-trucks.com . Its an extensive forum similar to AS.


----------



## Peacock (Jun 15, 2007)

What code?

The PATS transceiver is commonly bad on those. And at completely random times.


----------



## Fordman99 (Jun 16, 2007)

*no luck*

disconnecting the battery for about 15 mins. did not help.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 16, 2007)

I've done alot of ford fuel pumps before and never had that problem before. Disconnecting the battery may work, but may not either. From '96 on all vehicals are equiped with OBDII, the "soft codes" will be ereased, but any hard codes (ie misfires etc.) will probably stay in the computer. Shoerfast is right in the fact that manufactures do what ever they can to get people to bring there cars back to the dealer. I'm not saying that you won't have to take it back to the dealer, but you might. I had an 05 chevy truck, and an 04 monte carlo in the shop for regular maintenence work ( the same guy owned both vehicals), well the keys were on one ring, and they look identical. One of my techs stuck the truck key in the monte and poof, scrambled the tumbles right there. had to get in towed to the dealer. So i know what kind of a boat your in right now, good luck


----------



## TDunk (Jun 16, 2007)

Does it "turn over" or nothing at all ???


----------



## bruce56BB (Jun 16, 2007)

i've seen this work on grand ams when the pass lock acts up. i don't know if it will work on a ford but it's worth a try.
all you have to do is turn the ignition on and leave it for 10 minutes,then turn it off and start it. i don't know why or how but i've seen it work.
good luck
bruce


----------



## Fordman99 (Jun 16, 2007)

tdunk,yes truck will turn over


----------



## Fordman99 (Jun 16, 2007)

bruce56BB said:


> i've seen this work on grand ams when the pass lock acts up. i don't know if it will work on a ford but it's worth a try.
> all you have to do is turn the ignition on and leave it for 10 minutes,then turn it off and start it. i don't know why or how but i've seen it work.
> good luck
> bruce



I will give it a shot...Thanks!!


----------



## TDunk (Jun 16, 2007)

I was chating with my dad this morning. First, can you here the pump run at all ??? If you can't, grab a test light and go to work. One wire should have a full 12 volts for about 1.5 sec. after the key is turned on. Another should light the test light, but will be dim, and the third a ground. If there's no power back there, go up to the relay center and switch two of the relays and see what happens. keep us informed.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jun 16, 2007)

This may not apply at all....

Isn't there a reset button in or around the glove box for the fuel pump? Used in case the truck is in an accident or whatever. Is there a chance this just needs reset?


----------



## TDunk (Jun 16, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> This may not apply at all....
> 
> Isn't there a reset button in or around the glove box for the fuel pump? Used in case the truck is in an accident or whatever. Is there a chance this just needs reset?



I know some of the older fords had a "roll over switch" , i'm not sure where they were located. But i'm also not real sure if the newer fords have them or not. Definetly worth checking into.


----------



## madbrad312 (Jun 18, 2007)

*cut-off switch for fuel*

theres a inertia switch passenger side either under the front bumper or tucked up in there somewhere just push it down once and you should be good to go also check your fuses for any that are blown and make sure your battery cables are clean and tight fords are very picky on how much voltage they get
later


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like the key to me, I'm not a ford guy though. A newer Nissan on the other hand will have to go to a dealer for key issues, if you don't have Assit and a consult 2 or 3 you will pay.


----------



## hiCas (Jun 19, 2007)

If it is indeed an anti theft issue the security light should be flashing. Disconnecting the battery will not help. You can try to re-learn the anti theft system...


----------

